# GOT MY NEW CAR :) :) :) wooooo



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Today was the day I picked my new automobile up .

She is a Škoda Octavia vRS TDI DSG Completely different car to my mk2 and definitely worth the wait.



















I apologise for the poor photos but been busy and the car is scruffy as dealer hasn't touched it and it doesn't have the 19" wheels which are advertised on telly on it until tomorrow.

Tomorrow I plan the give the car a quick coat of Crystal Rock until I get round to doing it with Gtechniq C1 + EXO hopefully next week when Nichol4s pulls his finger out and sorts unit out .

I'm going to do interior with L1 and I1. Hopefully I'll get glass done with G1 the. While the wheels are being changed I'm going to do the calipers with DLUX and try I1 on the fabric lines arches (not expecting much from this though).

No one maybe interested but I'm giddy and love it so thought I'd share .

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Rob, I know on facebook you mentioned temporary protection but Crystal rock - temporary protection? lol 

I've got some cheaper wax if you want that for temporary protection lol still easy on and off...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Reminds me of the shape my Mums last Golf estate was - only bigger. That was a nice comfy car.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha yeah cause I'm going for Gtechniq aren't I show want it to look alright until I get chance to do it, iv got some Zymol Creme I think it's called but wanna use crystal rock (cause i can) hahahaha


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

She looks great, like the exhausts though not too keen on the alloys but as they are going not really an issue. Though now curious as to why they didn't come with the wheels advertised.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

You know what, the other day when you came round I went in the house and left my pot of crystal rock outside a couple of times while I went into the house. It never dawned on me how much I would loose if someone stole my pot of wax thinking it was nothing special... 

I am so used to sub 100 pound waxes lol I cant see anybody in Flanderwell having much use for posh wax unless they know its value. I cringe everytime I see the guy at the end of the road washing his frozen white focus and next door but one idiot trying to clean his car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

svended said:


> She looks great, like the exhausts though not too keen on the alloys but as they are going not really an issue. Though now curious as to why they didn't come with the wheels advertised.


Don't ask haha from week 50 they are an option but to start with was only offering them as an accessory. I don't mind them and of similar design to the newer bigger ones.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> You know what, the other day when you came round I went in the house and left my pot of crystal rock outside a couple of times while I went into the house. It never dawned on me how much I would loose if someone stole my pot of wax thinking it was nothing special...
> 
> I am so used to sub 100 pound waxes lol I cant see anybody in Flanderwell having much use for posh wax unless they know its value. I cringe everytime I see the guy at the end of the road washing his frozen white focus and next door but one idiot trying to clean his car


You know it did actually cross my mind when you nipped to get me that stuff and I meant to tell you haha.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

very smart and looking forward to better pics and when you have cleaned it:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice car rob looking forward to detail pics


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll try sort some as soon as possible


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

What a beauty, puts the likes of the Jetta/Passat to shame (that's coming from a VW guy!) reminds me a lot of the Audi A6 Avant. Very classy looking, hope you have fun in it!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice.

Its certainly going to get spoiled.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, very nice!

Can't wait to see your detail


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

I love these cars, looks ace. Looking forward to your detail thread.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Very nice, i shouldnt rush your detail, take your time and enjoy every minute :thumb:
Congratulations anyway, lovely machine, enjoy


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very much for the great comments. Im so happy with it. 

Ill get a thread up soon as i get chance, today will be a small clean and mainly interior done really.

Thanks again,

Rob


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> Reminds me of the shape my Mums last Golf estate was - only bigger. That was a nice comfy car.


The Octavia is based on the Golf floorpan thats probably why the dimensions are similar.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good :thumb: I am liking the styling on the new ones


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

very nice enjoy!!!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Looking good Rob, enjoy it.


----------



## Pearson90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Love the new shape VRS, looks awesome and will look even better with 19"s on.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

A very nice looking car, hope you have fun giving it a good sorting out, hope you keep us up to date with it!! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats Rob, you need better pics this is no good look forward to full details and review soon


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Congrats Rob, you need better pics this is no good look forward to full details and review soon


Will do, although leaked oil everywhere so in garage already


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Leaked oil!? Everywhere!?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yup, all over my drive and the girlfriends parents drive, apparently a blanking plate on block with a screw that has a copper washer has been crushed at factory they reckon


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

Hope they solve it without any problems.

So as i uderstand you bought Extrem 19'' alloys. Are you going to keep the 18'' for winter?

Nice car!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. That's terrible.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

giggs said:


> Hope they solve it without any problems.
> 
> So as i uderstand you bought Extrem 19'' alloys. Are you going to keep the 18'' for winter?
> 
> Nice car!


Hi,

Thats correct, i may look to sell 18's as will just have snow socks and not drive it much in snow.

Thanks


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice car:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Well today didn't quite go to plan, i think tomorrow the weather is going to be better so hopefully i may have some more luck .


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Sweet! I'm pretty jealous buddy. One day I'll upgrade from the mk2! Looking forward to the detail pal


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hunty said:


> Sweet! I'm pretty jealous buddy. One day I'll upgrade from the mk2! Looking forward to the detail pal


Thank you, I'm glad i made the change  well apart from the little oil leak today


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice car, I like the back of these new Octavias - cracking car! :thumb:


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice one Rob. I thought the new motor wouldn't be far away - I love it !!! The upgraded wheels will really set it off. Cant wait to see the detail :thumb:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

looking forward to the detail rob. Im "hopefully" doing mine on Sunday if the weather keeps off


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice :argie:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

sworrall said:


> looking forward to the detail rob. Im "hopefully" doing mine on Sunday if the weather keeps off


Hopefully get car back tomorrow morning, so getting a quick one and a coat of crystal rock then just need nichol4s ^^^^^^^^ to pull hos finger out and help me get some gtechniq on it.

Your photos look ace, what camera setting do you use or editing tools. Iv got a canon 1100D and little knowledge of use haha


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Hopefully get car back tomorrow morning, so getting a quick one and a coat of crystal rock then just need nichol4s ^^^^^^^^ to pull hos finger out and help me get some gtechniq on it.
> 
> Your photos look ace, what camera setting do you use or editing tools. Iv got a canon 1100D and little knowledge of use haha


I cheated on the latest one i took as its a 3 shot HDR. It was quite a white cloudy sky so to get some drama in it I decided to do it that way. Other than that on normal photos where ive done it with one shot I tend to use lightroom to boost clarity and contrast

While im on here, in the long run what are you intending to use on your gloss black A pillars. One of mine has scratched up already from apparently no contact so im going to go over it with the DA then can you use DLUX as its plastic or just keep to c2v3?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

sworrall said:


> I cheated on the latest one i took as its a 3 shot HDR. It was quite a white cloudy sky so to get some drama in it I decided to do it that way. Other than that on normal photos where ive done it with one shot I tend to use lightroom to boost clarity and contrast
> 
> While im on here, in the long run what are you intending to use on your gloss black A pillars. One of mine has scratched up already from apparently no contact so im going to go over it with the DA then can you use DLUX as its plastic or just keep to c2v3?


I think its having C1 on the pillars, my wife's mk7 golf was scratched to bugger I've since cleaned them up and I just use c2v3 on that with real issues (mind ya post are her downfall C1 won't even help with that!!)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Will do, although leaked oil everywhere so in garage already


I hope a nice goodwill voucher from Skoda is heading your way:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Car is now wearing some crystal rock and its new shoes


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

svended said:


> She looks great, like the exhausts though not too keen on the alloys but as they are going not really an issue. Though now curious as to why they didn't come with the wheels advertised.


Ask them to fit them if it has the wrong style. I did that once when I bought one of the very first MG ZT-V8 cars, that came with the standard "Straights" that were on the V6, despite the small print saying "we reserve the right to alter spec etc" the advertised wheels were caled "Apex". I complained & got them.

Looking good those new VRX models.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

How does it drive?

A friend drove one last weekend & didn't think much of the ride, both primary & secondary!
Is the Adaptive Chassis control available as an option? as per Golf GTI?

He's currently in a Fabia Monte Carlo but had the previous shape VRS like yourself judging by your avatar.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> How does it drive?
> 
> A friend drove one last weekend & didn't think much of the ride, both primary & secondary!
> Is the Adaptive Chassis control available as an option? as per Golf GTI?
> ...


No the adaptive chassis isn't available on the octavia, the sport mode just stiffens suspensions a little (it felt it did anyway), stiffer steering a faster response on accelerator. I mean to be fair it's not really a flying machine haha, yes it's skoda's sporty model but it's an estate.

Absolutely lovely, no comparison to the mk2 I had before. I have gone for DSG which makes it perfect, power on tap all though not gave it the full beans as rather let it settle in on road conditions first.

I'd say it is firmer than the mk2 I had but that was too soft on the back which this is much better and sturdier. I prefer it, the progressive steering is great, making smaller turns on the steering wheel at higher speeds.

Today been driving it mainly in Eco mode and drives quite normal and very similar to normal mode however changes up gears sooner.

I love the car and very happy with the price and think it was worth every penny, seats are extremely comfortable and spec is ace especially compared to the last one.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have similar on order Rob, except staying with the standard 18's, I like the 19's but cant afford them as well unfortunately, looking forward to some nice pics of this car as it progresses with teh detail


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

james_19742000 said:


> I have similar on order Rob, except staying with the standard 18's, I like the 19's but cant afford them as well unfortunately, looking forward to some nice pics of this car as it progresses with teh detail


Your in for a treat when you get it. I absolutely love the car. When is it due?


----------

